# Superdish in WINTER!



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

I live in New York and have been waiting for the 921 for over a year. Now we have been told that roll out is to be mid Nov. I asked my distributor if that was to be a problem (install of Superdish is part of deal in order to have 921) due to the colder weather. He stated that he is crossing his fingers that the weather holds. I currently have Dish 500 and locals on 61.5. My main question is whats to become of the signal at 61.5? Initally I just wanted the 921 to be used via the 61.5 sat. but Dish will not allow that. And then there is the problem of the 44 switch not being available, I have a 64 switch! What I'm saying here is that there are alot of variables before we can finally get the 921 up and running. What's your opinion?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Ahh delays delays delays.... I think Rainbow finally getting it together is pushing E before they are truly ready for HDTV prime time.


Dont worry superdishes will be in VERY short supply and you will get yours sometime in january with your new receiver..... I still doubt the HD boxes will be out and functional in time for the holidays.

Short supply is going to be this releases middle name....


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

The amazing thing is the lack of indignation over further delays and lack of coordination of product releases.

Or maybe most are burned out, given up or gone elsewhere...


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Bob Haller you are probably right about short supply but that will be insignificant compared to software. DISH has a Target date of Nov.1st for new receivers model # 111,311,322,522,811 and 921. If all six used the same software it might happen but DISH releasing six sets of software and it working is probably going to be a nightmare.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Ahh if you look back I posted just that issue awhile ago. People said I was trashing dish. As I said then it was too many things happening all at once. Now it appears the 322 and 522 have been indefinetely delayed No doubt because of lack of resources to do it all at one time. Bad planning if you ask me....

Between software troubles and short supply after the first of the year things will really begin to occur.

DOES ANYONE THINK E CAN RELEASE A BUG FREE DVR WITH NO SOFTWARE PROBLEMS??? 

My 721 is over a year old discontinued and has new troubles, the back skip bug


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

Just as an aside on this one, can ANYONE release a bug free DVR with no software problems? Not Tivo, not Comcast, not any one that I've seen or heard of.


----------



## mattyro (Nov 26, 2002)

Why do so many Dish fans take it personally when a statement like "Dish releasing 5 different software versions at once will be a nightmare"?? I am a Dish fan as much as the next guy but it does appear they have bit off more than they can chew. Sadly we all know Dish' track record when releasing new software and it's not good. Maybe a couple receivers will be trouble free and they will only have to deal with 2-3 buggy units. Thats about as optimistic as I can be!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

In the past Direct TIVOs by all accounts have very few software issues and tend to ship with most of the features everyone wants. Issues aree minor and limited.

E in the past ships products with known software problems then attempts to fix them generating new bugs.

Whats worse is that Es bug patches and software upgrades have slowed, just ask any 721 owner.

Although it may be the 721 is a dead end model wise and of little interest, or worth the expense of major upgrades.

As a real kick in the pants Charlie says all this support for PVR, DVRs or VOD costs a lot, as justification to the fee.

He should look inward as to that expense. Just the 721 bugs like enter too many events cause endlessely reboots rather than putting up a simple screen you have exceeded the maximum number of total possible events costs E a fotune in CSR calls, and unnecessary box swapping, let alone customer irritation.

I wonder if Mike dugan EVER visits here anymore or is aware of these issues. Somehow on his watch I doubt these would be tolerated. I seriously doubt Charlie really runs things either. He must of turned most responsibilties over to paid beancounter managers. The youb asked for it you got it that served E so well have faded to a dim memory


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

In reference to the 721 upgrade, let me remind you that the 921 will be sharing the same firmware. That means that dish is really working on both at the same time. I read that the firmware for the 522 is very good compared to all the other models out there. In regard to Direct Tv's new HD Tivo, Tivo is a unit all their own with their own marketing and engineering group. I find it hard to believe that Tivo is having some money capital problems! If Tivo as a company fails then what for Direct TV? Going to one of my main questions...what's to become of Dish's 61.5 satellite??


----------

